# Ciaphas Cain stories



## Gopher (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok, Ok..I know it's poor taste to barge in and ask a silly question, but I've moved recently and lost a few boxes of books and I need to rebuild my Ciaphas Cain collection. Outside of his books, does anyone have a list of the short stories that he was in and the books that those stories were in? 
Regards!


----------

